

Salesforce discontinues Do.com - nrivadeneira
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/10/25/salesforce-shut-social-productivity-app-com-january-31-2014/

======
janlukacs
We've just launched Paymo 3.0 into public beta - if you're looking for a good
alternative please check it out: [http://www.paymo.biz/blog/paymo-3-0-beta-is-
here/](http://www.paymo.biz/blog/paymo-3-0-beta-is-here/)

